# Homemade Jig Material?



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Slowly getting my garage/workshop area cleaned so I can start setting up my workshop. 

Would like to make some homemade jigs to use from time to time. What material is good to use a makes jigs?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi William. No hard fast rule for jig material.. more personal preference than anything. Some use plywood.. my personal choice is 1/2" MDF. I've also used some hardwood laminate flooring for a few.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

William, some jigs require different material than others. My table saw sled is 3/4" high density particle board because it was free. (with a poplar guide strip) For most of my templates I use 1/4" high density fiberboard that is tempered. (HDF or Masonite) The ski jigs I have built have been 1/2 and 3/4" Baltic birch plywood because of the strength required for the support rails. MDF works fine for most jigs too.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"What material is good to use a makes jigs?"
*******************************************
Short run: Wood or MDF.
Medium run: Maybe plastic and wood. 
Precision and durability: Cast/ground aluminum.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Brian, Mike and Quillman.

Looks I can build a jig out just about anything. 

Time to get scouring for some material.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Davisjr70 said:


> Thanks Brian, Mike and Quillman.
> 
> Looks I can build a jig out just about anything.
> 
> Time to get scouring for some material.


What the jig is intended to do will drive my selection of materials. Generally, 1/2" MDF or plywood is fine for most jigs but for something like a coping sled, 1/2" would be to thick for a base without negatively affecting your depth of cut capability. In a case like that, I would probably go with phenolic or polycarbonate. Also for jigs incorporated into a router baseplate; circle jigs, fluteing jigs, etc... I would likely elect to go with polycarbonate for the clarity and visibility. Really need to incorporate the whole picture rather than try to take a "cookie cutter" approach. JMHO


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just My Cents,, LOL,,,I have made many jigs and making them out of Alum.is a big waste of time.. Alum.likes to leave gray marks on the wood stock ,nasty stuff most jigs are only used a time or two but it's nice to have them around the shop I like to use MDF but I also use hard wood for some of them like Maple and Birch and Poplar and plastic too after all I am a wood worker..
You can see 50 or so of them in My Uploads

======


----------

